# Taurus oss 40



## oldcolt (Jan 20, 2010)

I would like to be able to change my 40 cal. to 9mm. I called Taurus and ask if my 40 could be changed to 9mm, but I got the expected answer, NO ! She gave no reason why. I suspect she just answers the phone there. It is difficult to get anyone at Taurus to answer questions other than parts or warranty concerns as I have several of their autos and revolvers and have called them before. I don't have a 9mm available to compare my 40 to. Does anyone know if I could buy a 9mm barrel and mags and change my 40 cal. over? Or, does anyone make a barrel changeover for it ? Thanks


----------

